# Colorpoint Smoke?



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone actually have a picture of a CPS mouse? It's listed on FinnMouse in the 'Unstandardized' section, but there's only a single picture, and based on a lot of the other pictures up on that site (like the blue agouti, for example) I'm not sure if I should trust it.

I'd like to see what a CPS looks like.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looking at the genetic it's ch, ce d,d.
So as colouring beige or black eyed Siamese as I've Hurd it called look like a Siamese with black eyes I'd assume the blue dilution would look like a blue Siamese with black eyes.

you may fine it hard to find pics if it's not a standard colour.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I definitely am finding it hard to find pictures... but you're right, the picture FinnMouse has up does look like a black-eyed blue Siamese. Maybe it's not so off after all. Thank you!


----------

